# Dead End in Plumbing on Domestic Water



## Poisnus (Nov 14, 2013)

Good morning. I was curious if someone could point me in the direction of where in the code book it elaborates on "dead end piping" (if even it does) . I found in the glossary where it speaks of a "dead end" as it pertains to a soil, waste, or vent pipe.

Situation:

In a manufacturing plant we piped a potable water line to a bathroom group. Instead of a 90 at the last take off, we installed a tee with a valve and cap (for possible future use). The developed length is less than 12". The site inspector (third party company) said this was against code. 

I have never run into this as I have always adhered to the less than 24" developed length theory. Not to mention we pipe systems all the time where we leave valved outlets for future use (into shell spaces for example). We always valve off immediately after the last take off.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Jason


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well in Illinois code the maximum developed length for any water line is 24". We would accept 12" with a valve and short stub with a cap.

On a waste line maximum 10' from any portion of the line that is vented. However a building clean out may extend beyond 10'

Since your not in Illinois I won't include our code section.

Better question is to have the (third party inspector) show you the code section and see if the section quoted (if valid) has been adopted and enforced by the local AHJ (what code the 2003 Japanese code?). I hate these third party people who don't provide the information.


----------



## Poisnus (Nov 14, 2013)

Agreed, the onus is on the third party inspector. They actually asked me to prove in the code book where it says we can do this. I promptly said the onus is not on me to prove I can, it is on the inspector to prove to me where it says I can't. 

Just to be clear, this inspector really doesn't have powers like a state or local inspector. They are there to ensure the job gets done properly, not to make us fix things he doesn't like. I would argue it is good piping practice to have a possible future valve. 

Although in hindsight if they aren't appreciative of the gift of a valve then we should keep that to ourselves.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

We also leave for future valve and capped.


----------



## Poisnus (Nov 14, 2013)

Rico is that you?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

In Illinois to inspect plumbing, you must be a licensed plumber, which none of the "home inspectors" are. I would ask him for a license. If I find a write up with anything but "no leaks, drain working, etc." which is nondescript, where they don't really comment on a code question when I am inspecting I let it go. IF they make the mistake of quoting code compliance, I get a copy of the report and file a written complaint with my regional state IDPH office. They in trun send a certified letter to the home inspector/third party (unless they have a license) to cease and desist performing plumbing inspections without a license, future violation then can be prosecuted.

Other States you may not have that route.

But yes, the accuser has to provide the proof of violation.


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

hahaha every professional in this buisness should know what disease is caused by dead end piping on domestic water lines ,i dont think this is the case though just a particular inspector


----------

